# Worldmark (and Windsor) and loving it



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2013)

I knew nothing about Worldmark and after seeing the number of locations in the system and at several locations where there are not even a 4-star hotel, I made an impulse offer to buy a 10K point contract back in June 2013.  It was finally closed at end of Sept.  Upon closing I found out that there were "booked" points from 2011 which were not even disclosed that I would be getting.  I turned around and rebooked the "freebie" points into Windsor.  

I have to admit that my expectations for Worldmark were set very low... so here I am at Windsor this week.  Other than the hard beds which I was expecting, there is everything to love about this resort.  Staff are very friendly and helpful, room/resort is very clean, room is comfortable, spacious and well-stocked, nice gym, game room includes 2 pool tables, table tennis and an arcade game room.   

My bias is unfounded.  We own several weeks of Starwood and Marriott timeshare and I can say that the staff here is friendlier and nicer than the staff at Starwood and Marriott.  It may be preliminary but we are feeling that this is the best timeshare system that we own.  Thank you, TUGgers!


----------



## LLW (Nov 11, 2013)

sptung said:


> I knew nothing about Worldmark and after seeing the number of locations in the system and at several locations where there are not even a 4-star hotel, I made an impulse offer to buy a 10K point contract back in June 2013.  It was finally closed at end of Sept.  Upon closing I found out that there were "booked" points from 2011 which were not even disclosed that I would be getting.  I turned around and rebooked the "freebie" points into Windsor.
> 
> I have to admit that my expectations for Worldmark were set very low... so here I am at Windsor this week.  Other than the hard beds which I was expecting, there is everything to love about this resort.  Staff are very friendly and helpful, room/resort is very clean, room is comfortable, spacious and well-stocked, nice gym, game room includes 2 pool tables, table tennis and an arcade game room.
> 
> My bias is unfounded.  We own several weeks of Starwood and Marriott timeshare and I can say that the staff here is friendlier and nicer than the staff at Starwood and Marriott.  It may be preliminary but we are feeling that this is the best timeshare system that we own.  Thank you, TUGgers!



Welcome to Worldmark! I can tell you that WM is the best timeshare system in the world.  Stroll over to WMOwners.com some time - there is a lot you may pick up that will make your WM experience even more fantastic; WMO is where WM enthusiastists hang out.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to Worldmark!


----------



## GregT (Nov 11, 2013)

SP,

Worldmark rocks.  I love the system -- it is truly flexible and the properties are good.  It trades extremely well and is an economical system.

Enjoy it and thanks for the comments!

Best,

Greg


----------



## ronparise (Nov 11, 2013)

another site you can use to learn the ins and outs of the system is

http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to WorldMark. I'm glad you enjoyed Windsor. It is a very nice resort. 
I like Angels Camp too. It feels like Gold Country up there. Wait til you try the SouthShore resort, an absolute gem, 10 minute walk to the Lake.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for all the tips.  I would never have known about Worldmark if not for TUGgers here.  I have gone to wmowners.com and wmtsinfo.com before but find that the sites are not as readable as TUG.  I will really have to spend more time to navigate the 2 sites.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 11, 2013)

It's also a more cost effective trader than your Marriott units in terms of Maintenance fees particularly with II Flexchange @ 59 Days 4000 Points + exchange fee and housekeeping token


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome to Worldmark, the most flexible point-system timeshare...low MF and great trading power

It is my personal experience that staffs at WM resorts are more personal, attentive and special than Hilton or Marriott, which tends to be more traditional hotel type professionalism.

Resorts vary widely and it is worth the time to read the reviews and weigh its pros and cons to fit your personal taste. For example, there are four Oregon coast resorts, Seaside, Depoe Bay, Gleneden and Schooner Landing.

Either Seaside or Depoe Bay is definitely top choice for most depends on preference of activities and view etc, and Schooner Landing is possibly rear of pecking order.

Inn@park is newly added to the system, it beats both Balboa park and Mission Valley IMO...


----------



## oldxr (Nov 26, 2013)

My wife owns a 1 week a year in the Worldmark system.In 2008 I was working overseas.When I got my 2 week r&r I met her in Sydney Australia. We used 2 years of Worldmark points at the Worldmark unit in downtown Sydney.Come to find out the building was actually a hotel that Worldmark contracts with.The room wasnt big but it had a usable mini kitchen good for snacks and morning coffee .The street level floor of the motel had a coffee shop that made breakfast and a conviniece store that was open late for snacks.The good part-walk up rate on the room was about $400/night.We stayed there 2 weeks.If it wasnt for the Worldmark membership we would have never gone to Sydney.The hotel was in a very good location for walking and there was a major transit hub 2 blocks away.Bad part was I ate some kind of bad fish dish on the Emirates flight on the way down and got 3 days of food poisening.Except for getting to and from the airport we only used  taxi 1 time-on the 4th day I was tired and wanted a ride back to the room.


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 27, 2013)

oldxr said:


> My wife owns a 1 week a year in the Worldmark system.In 2008 I was working overseas.When I got my 2 week r&r I met her in Sydney Australia. We used 2 years of Worldmark points at the Worldmark unit in downtown Sydney.Come to find out the building was actually a hotel that Worldmark contracts with.The room wasnt big but it had a usable mini kitchen good for snacks and morning coffee .The street level floor of the motel had a coffee shop that made breakfast and a conviniece store that was open late for snacks.The good part-walk up rate on the room was about $400/night.We stayed there 2 weeks.If it wasnt for the Worldmark membership we would have never gone to Sydney.The hotel was in a very good location for walking and there was a major transit hub 2 blocks away.Bad part was I ate some kind of bad fish dish on the Emirates flight on the way down and got 3 days of food poisening.Except for getting to and from the airport we only used  taxi 1 time-on the 4th day I was tired and wanted a ride back to the room.



It is part of Wyndham South Pacific. Both timeshare and hotel have inventories in property. It is a huge saving for US owners due to forex rate and no tax, and credit established at the time. I helped a friend to book presidential dual key unit whose family had a fabulous time in Australia, , it costs less than rack rate/night :whoopie:

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/sy/

The airfare is darn high for me...


----------

